# The Powder And The Glory



## Ernie (Mar 24, 2009)

I just watched this on my local PBS station. It will air again Saturday, check this link for your local listings.

The Powder & the Glory | PBS

It's the story of how Elizabeth Arden and Helena Rubinstein started their companies. Truly fascinating program, especially if you love makeup.
These were women with balls. Seriously, watch this.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Ernie!  I love watching/reading about how makeup brands were started.  Especially women who started their own businesses.  Thanks so much for letting us know!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up Ernie!
I'm looking forward to seeing this aired again since I missed it the first time!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 25, 2009)

They won't air it for Orange County so Im bummed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I am interested in this. I hope they do something for Estee Lauder who also started w/ making her face creams at home. And she would be the one to hand pick her sales people and she herself would sell along with them. SHe has an interesting story too


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 25, 2009)

I saw this on but never watched it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 25, 2009)

Kool love .. I will have to catch this


----------



## Ernie (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Thanks for the heads up Ernie!
I'm looking forward to seeing this aired again since I missed it the first time!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I figured this would be right up your alley!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_They won't air it for Orange County so Im bummed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I am interested in this. I hope they do something for Estee Lauder who also started w/ making her face creams at home. And she would be the one to hand pick her sales people and she herself would sell along with them. SHe has an interesting story too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 They mention EL at the end of the program saying she never would have made it if the road hadn't been paved by these two dames! they were ahead of the times.


----------

